
Protests and US trade war no longer China’s top priorities -pork prices dominate - joshuafkon
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/3026480/hong-kong-protests-and-us-trade-war-no-longer-chinas-top
======
dunam1s
I've always wondered...China, being a secular and rather tradition-less state,
what is their end game? I mean, you look at Zionists and Islamists- they have
a divine end game. Russia's at this point seems to be balanced survival and
some weird boner to bring back the USSR under an umbrella of oligarchs-
culturally understandable. America is America and given all her faults has a
broadcasted interest of global freedom and democracy. But China? Are they
really such automatons they want pure global domination for the sake of
domination, free of any cultural, moral, or spiritual justification? To me,
it'd be more logical if they were flailing around the Mandate of Heaven as
justification for their take over of Tibet and other areas in this modern,
bureaucratic, and legalist age. Their foreign policy just seems so clinical
and that's what makes me uneasy. And, pure self interest aside, i'm more
talking about the PR operation of the state itself, I fail to see a 'brand'
with China.

